# Wath tropheus are these...?



## Alexcescr (Jul 4, 2007)

I buy them as Tropheus bulu point. I think they are brichardis but wath kind? :-?




























Thanks a lot :thumb:


----------



## Ting Fung (Sep 24, 2006)

Either kirizas or bemba


----------



## lopes2434 (Feb 20, 2009)

I would go with kirizas... i got some bemba's they dont got that much yellow on top of there heads


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

don't look like Kirizas or Bemba(Pemba) to me


----------



## Alexcescr (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm allmost sure they are not kirizas or bembas :? I have bembas and they are not like these ones.

Brichardis? :-?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

They don't look like brichardi either (to me).


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

Hate to say it, but maybe a hybrid?


----------



## Alexcescr (Jul 4, 2007)

frank1rizzo said:


> Hate to say it, but maybe a hybrid?


  That sucks


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

It could VERY well be a variant I don't recognize. Hopefully somebody will recognize it. :thumb:


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

how old is it?


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

Not kirizas - here is a link to my kiriza tank from a year ago.
They have no blue.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I thought they were juvie's, but in the last pic it looks like a female with it's egg tube down. If that's the case, it doesn't look like any troph that I have seen before.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

My kirizas have stripes as juveniles but not as adults.


----------



## TitoTee (Feb 18, 2006)

It may be a hybrid between ikola and duboisi.

How many do you have?

If you have one or two probably a hybrid - if you have a whole colony looking exactly the same - could be a strain that is rarely caught. There are many black sp. and brichardi that exporters don't bother with.


----------



## Alexcescr (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the replyes

They are[/b] like 4 months old (I'm not totally sure)

I been wathing them carefully and ist true... they don't look like brichardis. So definitly are sp. black. I guees that we got to give them time to see wath happen when they grow.

By the way... *hybrid between ikola and duboisi* :-? That exist??? :?


----------



## TitoTee (Feb 18, 2006)

Alexcescr said:


> Thanks a lot for the replyes
> 
> They are[/b] like 4 months old (I'm not totally sure)
> 
> ...


If you really want help with this question. You have to provide much more info - like where did you get them? Are they wild caught? Do you know your source for the fish? etc...

In other words people need more info. Since you know that it would be highly unlike but not imposible for Ikola and Duboisi to cross than I assume you've been around trophs for a while. Thus - you should also know that the fish you have are not anything anyone has seen or posted on this board. WINK


----------



## Alexcescr (Jul 4, 2007)

Ok... here in Costa Rica is really difficult to buy tropheus, because the shops don't import these kind of fish. They say that it's not rentable. Even so I have a colony of 8 duboisi, 5 red moliros, 3 black bembas and these "bulu point". Oh and now I have 15 baby of red moliro (The first babys of these kind in Costa Rica)

A shop made these importation at the request of some fans and in the provider list came as Tropheus bulu point. We do not know how reliable is this provider.

Now that they've grown a little is clear that two distinct types. The one I have shown before in the photographs and these other...



















They came in the same bag with these ones (First in this discussion) 



















So, wath do you think about that other one...? :-?


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

rare for dubs to cross breed. I have read of only one reported case and that person couldn't produce pictures.

If it a 4 month old fish, you're just going to have to wait and give the fish some time to grow.

Breeding adults will show the best "true" colors. Only then can we say with some certainty what variant this actually is.

The hybrid comments seem to be jumping the gun, IMHO.

Personally, I think the exporter bagged the wrong fishes and may had mixed some other variants in the bag.


----------



## mobas4-life (Aug 11, 2008)

the first two pics look a little like these,but the tail is different.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1844
i thought the others were brichardi when i first seen them but i'm not sure. :roll:


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The question is what is the juvenile color of Bulu Point? You seem to have one turning adult.

The other fish should be in juvenile color still. Unless somebody recognizes these, you will have to wait under they become adults.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Tropheus "red belly" Bulu point?
page 125,171 and 172 of the Aqualog Tropheus book.
This would make sense as far as the catching location is concerned.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

noddy said:


> Tropheus "red belly" Bulu point?
> page 125,171 and 172 of the Aqualog Tropheus book.
> This would make sense as far as the catching location is concerned.


Sure sounds consistant with the variation of this sort after natural hybrid. (Tropheus "red belly" or "New Kirsch" (same fish just different names) thought to be a new species at or near Bulu Point until recently. Paper on em somewere if you like I can try and find it (again).
Sorry I can not ID em for sure, I have not kept em myself or seen how much variation there is in them first hand but all that noddy says seems to make sense.
Or again they could be something else I have not seen. But that much variation between individuals seems to indicate a none settled hybrid (iether natural (maybe becoming a species) or man made)

One thing that confuses me, is how they did not go to our German friends, who I think still pay a heafty premium for genuine WC "Red Belly"/"New Kirsch".

All the best James


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

I think Noddy is correct with this one.


----------

